# CYMK transfers?



## LrenzM (May 15, 2020)

Can you CMYK print on transfers


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Versatranz has 4 color process prints.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes you can with ink jet, laser and also onto Dark cotton shirts using ink jet sublimation ink and white toner.
AL


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

You can print your own cmyk transfers. Print the cmyk design on the transfer paper and then print white (or any color) last to cover the whole design and and put the powdered adhesive on the white.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

We use white toner and sublimation ink with Neenah Image Clip paper for lights or dark to transfer onto cotton.
We don,t use a powered adhesive and we are self weeding.
AL


----------

